# Ganglion of Impar



## 574coding (Jan 30, 2015)

What would be the best code to describe this procedure?  Ganglion of Impar 64640...64999...64520...
The sacrococcygeal ligament was identified by palpation and confirmed by fluoroscopic. 3cc of 2% Lidocaine and 80mg of Depo-Medrol injected through the sacroccoccygeal ligament and then slightly anterior.  1cc of contrast material was used for fluoroscopic visualization to confirm sacral sympathetic chain spread.
Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 2, 2015)

AMA CPT Assistant
September 2007 page 10
Question

What is the appropriate CPT code to report for a ganglion impar sympathetic block? 

AMA Comment

Code 64999, Unlisted procedure, nervous system, should be reported. When reporting an unlisted code to describe a procedure or service, it will be necessary to submit supporting documentation (eg, a procedure report) along with the claim to provide an adequate description of the nature, extent, and need for the procedure and the time, effort, and equipment necessary to provide the service.


----------



## 574coding (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you.  That is what I was thinking.


----------



## 574coding (Mar 1, 2016)

*Ganglion Impar Block CPT code support HELP!!!*

Hello,
This is in question again in our practice.  How do I find the AMA CPT assistant articles that address this coding issue?  We are not members of AMA, and I do not know if this would be on another site.  I am a member of AAPC and we have a Supercoder subscription for my support.  Any ideas, or help on how to find the articles would be appreciated.  I have been coding with the unlisted code, but if I can find the support from AMA or another support to forward on to my lead, that would be great.  
Thank you all for any response!
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 1, 2016)

Supercoder does have access to CPT Assistant. I'm pm'ing you some contact info.


----------



## 574coding (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## tlook (Mar 2, 2016)

*Coding Help for 64450 & 76942*

I need some help and information with the CMS/LCD. Can we bill 64450 and 76942 together? Some confusion on the LCD language.
Thanks,
Tim


----------

